# debuter avec xcode 3.1



## mator (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, je faisais tourner un programme en C sur MPW et je viens de telecharger xcode 3.1 et je suis completement perdu.
Comment à partir de mon programme en C simple procede-t-on pour construire et lancer un programme?

Quelles sont les etapes une à une sachant aussi que je dois rentrer 5 chiffres pour lancer le programme? (Dans MPW une console s'ouvrait avec un point d'interrogation).

On parle de "standard tool" dans les messages mais je n'ai pas standard tool

Merci de vos reponses


----------



## Céroce (26 Septembre 2008)

T'as pas dû beaucoup chercher quand même.

File > New Project > Command Line Utility > Standard Tool
Glisse tous tes sources dans le projet.
Build > Build and Run

Le résultat apparaît dans la console (Run > Console).


----------



## mator (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour et merci pour la reponse.
J'ai fait un copier de mon programme mais je dois le coller ou exactement car après avoir donné un nom au projet(monprojet) je vois 3 fichiers main.c,monprojet et monprojet.1.
j'ai copié mon programme dans projet.1 et j'ai fait build and run puis j'ai ouvert la console et j'ai fait run et comme résultat "hello world".
Donc visiblement le copié-collé doit se faire dans main.c?
Il me manque 1 ou 2 étapes avant d'y arriver.

Merci


----------



## ntx (27 Septembre 2008)

Tu es sûr que tu as déjà codé en C dans une vie antérieure ?  Bien sûr que c'est dans main.c :rateau: Avant d'aller plus loin retourne à tes études, ça ne te fera pas de mal, parce que ton problème n'a rien à voir avec une incompréhension de Xcode, c'est une incompréhension du C :rateau:


----------



## mator (27 Septembre 2008)

Je suis un peu paumé par rapport à MPW.
Donc j'ai mis mon programme dans main.c j'ai fait build puis je suis allé dans la console et j'ai fait run et j'ai le curseur qui clignote mais quand je rentre mes données qui sont 2 chiffres j'ai le curseur qui revient.
Dans MPW je faisais build puis j'appuyais sur entrée et la console s'ouvrait et je rentrais mes 2 chiffres et le programme demarrait.
C'est cela qui me manque je n'arrive pas à voir la manoeuvre qui me manque pour que cela demarre.

Merci de l'aide


----------



## Thane51 (27 Septembre 2009)

Mauvais sujet ....


----------



## ntx (27 Septembre 2009)

Tu cherches le type de projet ? Dans la catégorie Applications, tu n'as pas "Command Line Tool" ?


----------



## Thane51 (27 Septembre 2009)

Si, mais je n'avais pas fait attention , ça me perturbait qu'il n'y avait plus le Standard Tool, merci quand même


----------

